# Rental Contract Renewal £100??



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Alrighty Peeps,

Just had the Estate Agent on the Phone thats our 11 months up and he wants €100 to draw up another contract! Pretty sure i've not heard of that before with my other houses. Anyone had to pay this?
Landlord is a nice chap so pretty sure he'd be happy to just sort it between us.

Cheers

D


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DROOBY said:


> Alrighty Peeps,
> 
> Just had the Estate Agent on the Phone thats our 11 months up and he wants €100 to draw up another contract! Pretty sure i've not heard of that before with my other houses. Anyone had to pay this?
> Landlord is a nice chap so pretty sure he'd be happy to just sort it between us.
> ...



They do they it on dont they, I've had agents trying that one!!! Altho its sensible to have a new contract, its possibly worse for the land lord than you not to have one. But do it between you!

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

That's outrageous. Go with the landlord to the notary with a copy of the old one and get them to renew it - will probably cost €10 or €20 at most.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> That's outrageous. Go with the landlord to the notary with a copy of the old one and get them to renew it - will probably cost €10 or €20 at most.



Does it even need a trip to the notary???? Just a date amended copy of the original and two signatures witnessed by one another???

jo xxxx


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> Does it even need a trip to the notary???? Just a date amended copy of the original and two signatures witnessed by one another???
> 
> jo xxxx



I was thinking just to draw one up and get the townhall rep to witness it hes a good friend of ours. Think the estate agent is just at it. Pay the rent surely thats enough.

Cheers peeps hope alls well with you both.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DROOBY said:


> I was thinking just to draw one up and get the townhall rep to witness it hes a good friend of ours. Think the estate agent is just at it. Pay the rent surely thats enough.
> 
> Cheers peeps hope alls well with you both.


Sounds good!!! Glad all is well with you Droobs 

jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

the agent is def. trying it on

unless you or the owner want any changes, just photocopy or scan the old one & put different dates on it

you don't even need a witness let alone a notary - just you & the owner need to sign it & you don't even need to be in the same place at the same time to do it

even if you used a notary it wouldn't cost more than 10€


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Does it even need a trip to the notary???? Just a date amended copy of the original and two signatures witnessed by one another???
> 
> jo xxxx


Well, that's all we've done for the past three contracts.
No need to introduce unnecessary complications - or expense.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Yeah just an Estate agency offering their services, but it's not necessary! Talk to land lord, sure he will let u continue living in property & draw up own contract between the 2 parties. Estate Agents has had commission once, shouldn't get it twice!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Frankly I'd just tell the agent that if thats the case then you will start looking elsewhere ... and I'm fairly sure there would be a sudden change of attitude.

A friend locally was offered a rent decrease as an incentive to stay because the landlord was so happy with them being there


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)




----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

In the current economic climate the renter calls the shots.
We secured a 500 euro per month decrease in our rent last year and a further 300 euro this year when we said we would take responsibility for gardening and maintenance ourselves. 
I know I've been here barely three years, not long enough to get a true picture of how things work in Spain, but I get the feeling that you can over-complicate matters.
Decide what you want to achieve then consider the shortest swiftest way to achieve it, finding out first of course what is and what isn't permitted either by law or custom.
Thankfully, Spain is not Ethiopia or Afghanistan and operates like most European states.


----------

